# Need a lightweight but powerful laptop with great battery backup and SSD required - Budget 40k-60k



## kasshav (Feb 13, 2014)

*1) What is your budget? (INR or USD)*
40k-60k

*2) What size & weight consideration (if any) would you prefer?
Netbook; 11" - 10” screen or less
Thin and Light; 12" - 14" screen
Mainstream; 15" - 16" screen
Desktop Replacement; 17"+ screen*

Thin and Light : Something between 1.5kg - 2kg Preferably 14" with 1366x768 resolution (Standard Resolution for Web Development work)

*3) What are the primary tasks will you be performing with this notebook? *
Web Development, Android Programming, Photoshop, Illustrator, HD movies and some descent games like Sniper Elite V2

*5) Any typical configuration in your mind you're eying for ?*
- i5 or i7 processors (3rd or 4th Gen) preferable. RAM around 8Gb, and SSD no less than 20GB (more is better)
- Anti-reflective screen would be a plus.
- Sound should be very good and clear.

*4) Are there any brands that you prefer or any you really don't like?*
a. Like: Lenovo, Asus, Toshiba
b. Dislike: Dell, Apple, Sony


*6) Anything else you would like to say?*
*Screen resolution ( 768p (HD) / 900p / 1080p (Full HD) )
Battery back up ( normal (3-4hrs) / extended (5-7hrs) )
Purchase place ( Online (eg - flipkart, infibeam) / Local / Abroad (do mention the country) )*

At least 6 hours actual battery backup.
Can purchase from Delhi or Online
HDMI port also required
At least 3 USB (with at least a USB3.0) ports needed.


----------



## seamon (Feb 13, 2014)

*Re: Need a lightweight but powerful laptop with great battery backup and SSD required - Budget 40k-6*

Try the Dell inspiron 15(60k) or 15R(66k) 3537.

You can add a SSD as per your requirement.

- - - Updated - - -

Dell Inspiron 15 Laptop (4th Gen Ci7/ 8GB/ 1TB/ Win8/ 2GB Graph) Rs.57702 Price in India - Buy Dell Inspiron 15 Laptop (4th Gen Ci7/ 8GB/ 1TB/ Win8/ 2GB Graph) Black Online - Dell: Flipkart.com


----------



## kasshav (Feb 13, 2014)

*Re: Need a lightweight but powerful laptop with great battery backup and SSD required - Budget 40k-6*

@seamon, I already mentioned "Lightweight" and "Dislike Dell". Also the one you suggested is around 2.25kg which is a big NO. I want something between 1.5kg - 2kg


seamon said:


> Try the Dell inspiron 15(60k) or 15R(66k) 3537.
> 
> You can add a SSD as per your requirement.
> 
> ...


----------



## seamon (Feb 13, 2014)

*Re: Need a lightweight but powerful laptop with great battery backup and SSD required - Budget 40k-6*

Just found this in my guide ^.^

Acer Aspire S3-391 Ultrabook (3rd Gen Ci5/ 4GB/ 500GB 20GB SSD/ Win8) (NX.M1FSI.017) Rs.52500 Price in India - Buy Acer Aspire S3-391 Ultrabook (3rd Gen Ci5/ 4GB/ 500GB 20GB SSD/ Win8) (NX.M1FSI.017) Champange Gold Online - Acer: Flipkart.com

guide:-

*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/laptops-netbooks/181169-guide-laptop-buying-guide.html


----------



## vutonium (Feb 14, 2014)

*Re: Need a lightweight but powerful laptop with great battery backup and SSD required - Budget 40k-6*

Asus S46 or the Asus S56 or the K55 and the X55. All thin light and cheap. I am using the S46CM with third gen i5 and GT650m and I play games too. Played NFS Most Wanted 2012 at high, NFS rivals at medium, COD MWII at max settings smooth. Only thing I don't like about this is the keyboard. But my friends tell me that I am nitpicking. Check em out. Asus provides good VFM. The K55 and S55 are available on flipkart.


----------



## AbhMkh (Feb 14, 2014)

*Re: Need a lightweight but powerful laptop with great battery backup and SSD required - Budget 40k-6*

Hmm let me see.

6 Hrs battery backup : ULV Proccy's


LightWeight : Ultrabook

I would say, you are looking for this


Toshiba Satellite U840W-X0110 Ultrabook (3rd Gen Ci5/ 6GB/ 500GB 32GB SSD/ Win8) Rs.50999 Price in India - Buy Toshiba Satellite U840W-X0110 Ultrabook (3rd Gen Ci5/ 6GB/ 500GB 32GB SSD/ Win8) Precious Silver With Woven Texture Online - Toshiba: Flipk


Lenovo Ideapad Yoga 13 (59-369597) Ultrabook (3rd Gen Ci5/ 4GB/ 128GB SSD/ Win8/ Touch) Rs.61890 Price in India - Buy Lenovo Ideapad Yoga 13 (59-369597) Ultrabook (3rd Gen Ci5/ 4GB/ 128GB SSD/ Win8/ Touch) Silver Grey Online - Lenovo: Flipkart.com


Acer Aspire M3-581TG-53314G52Makk Ultrabook (3rd Gen Ci5/ 4GB/ 500GB 20GB SSD/ Win7 HP/ 1GB Graph) (NX.RYKSI.006) Rs.48490 Price in India - Buy Acer Aspire M3-581TG-53314G52Makk Ultrabook (3rd Gen Ci5/ 4GB/ 500GB 20GB SSD/ Win7 HP/ 1GB Graph) (NX.RYK


----------



## kasshav (Feb 14, 2014)

*Re: Need a lightweight but powerful laptop with great battery backup and SSD required - Budget 40k-6*

Thanks seamon, this Acer laptop looks good. But the Guide link is quite nice. I will look for more options there.


seamon said:


> Just found this in my guide ^.^
> 
> Acer Aspire S3-391 Ultrabook (3rd Gen Ci5/ 4GB/ 500GB 20GB SSD/ Win8) (NX.M1FSI.017) Rs.52500 Price in India - Buy Acer Aspire S3-391 Ultrabook (3rd Gen Ci5/ 4GB/ 500GB 20GB SSD/ Win8) (NX.M1FSI.017) Champange Gold Online - Acer: Flipkart.com
> 
> ...



- - - Updated - - -

Thanks vutonium for your suggestion. Though my primary use is development so multi-tasking and lightweight is a must. Gaming is secondary concern of mine. In fact, I can suffice with Intel 4000 series GPU, have heard good things about it. Don't know much about the 5000 series.



vutonium said:


> Asus S46 or the Asus S56 or the K55 and the X55. All thin light and cheap. I am using the S46CM with third gen i5 and GT650m and I play games too. Played NFS Most Wanted 2012 at high, NFS rivals at medium, COD MWII at max settings smooth. Only thing I don't like about this is the keyboard. But my friends tell me that I am nitpicking. Check em out. Asus provides good VFM. The K55 and S55 are available on flipkart.



- - - Updated - - -

Thanks AbhMkh, 

I really liked the Toshiba Satellite U840W-X0110 Ultrabook. It satisfies all my requirements and is exceptionally good looking but only one problem it has is, it is a widescreen laptop with a non-standard screen resolution (1792 x 768). Is there any variant of this laptop with a standard screen size?



AbhMkh said:


> Hmm let me see.
> 
> 6 Hrs battery backup : ULV Proccy's
> 
> ...


----------



## vutonium (Feb 14, 2014)

*Re: Need a lightweight but powerful laptop with great battery backup and SSD required - Budget 40k-6*

If you don't need a GPU you can get it even cheaper.


----------



## seamon (Feb 15, 2014)

*Re: Need a lightweight but powerful laptop with great battery backup and SSD required - Budget 40k-6*

I think the perfect dream laptop for you will be Razer Blade 2013 but unfortunately that is not available in India and it costs 1 lakh +


----------



## kasshav (Feb 15, 2014)

*Re: Need a lightweight but powerful laptop with great battery backup and SSD required - Budget 40k-6*

Well, Razer Blade is really a beauty and the beast. So sad that it's not available in India. 
For my current budget I am thinking to go with Acer Aspire S3-391 Ultrabook
Razer Blade, maybe sometime in near future.. 

Thank you all guys! You have been really helpful.


seamon said:


> I think the perfect dream laptop for you will be Razer Blade 2013 but unfortunately that is not available in India and it costs 1 lakh +


----------



## seamon (Feb 15, 2014)

*Re: Need a lightweight but powerful laptop with great battery backup and SSD required - Budget 40k-6*



kasshav said:


> Well, Razer Blade is really a beauty and the beast. So sad that it's not available in India.
> For my current budget I am thinking to go with Acer Aspire S3-391 Ultrabook
> Razer Blade, maybe sometime in near future..
> 
> Thank you all guys! You have been really helpful.



Lenovo Yoga 13 is a good option too but it doesn't have a higher capacity drive, just  a 128GB SSD.


----------



## Jeffy Juin (Jul 4, 2014)

*Re: Need a lightweight but powerful laptop with great battery backup and SSD required - Budget 40k-6*

I too wish to buy an ultrabook with same specificaions.what should I do? Help Plz.


----------

